# Wifi cannot listen ton channel 13

## erus

Hello.

I have a Lenovo ideapad 300. I found that I cannot connect to my wireless network which is on channel 13 but I can see and connect to every other networks on other channels. I have my Country variable set on worlwide.

When I use fedora live dvd I can see and connect to my network.

Let my know what you would need to see.

Thank you.

----------

## charles17

What is the exact message you are getting about "channel 13" and by which program?

What is the wireless device (lspci -nnkv) and which driver module?

----------

## erus

I am using iwconfig iwlist and wpa_supplicant. 

```
# iwlist channel

sit0      no frequency information.

lo        no frequency information.

enp1s0    no frequency information.

wlp2s0    24 channels in total; available frequencies :

          Channel 01 : 2.412 GHz

          Channel 02 : 2.417 GHz

          Channel 03 : 2.422 GHz

          Channel 04 : 2.427 GHz

          Channel 05 : 2.432 GHz

          Channel 06 : 2.437 GHz

          Channel 07 : 2.442 GHz

          Channel 08 : 2.447 GHz

          Channel 09 : 2.452 GHz

          Channel 10 : 2.457 GHz

          Channel 11 : 2.462 GHz

          Channel 36 : 5.18 GHz

          Channel 40 : 5.2 GHz

          Channel 44 : 5.22 GHz

          Channel 48 : 5.24 GHz

          Channel 52 : 5.26 GHz

          Channel 56 : 5.28 GHz

          Channel 60 : 5.3 GHz

          Channel 64 : 5.32 GHz

          Channel 149 : 5.745 GHz

          Channel 153 : 5.765 GHz

          Channel 157 : 5.785 GHz

          Channel 161 : 5.805 GHz

          Channel 165 : 5.825 GHz
```

The same command in fedora would have channel 13 in the list.

```
# lspci -nnkv

00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Sky Lake Host Bridge/DRAM Registers [8086:1904] (rev 08)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Sky Lake Host Bridge/DRAM Registers [17aa:3808]

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=10 <?>

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Sky Lake Integrated Graphics [8086:1916] (rev 07) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Lenovo Sky Lake Integrated Graphics [17aa:3808]

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 122

   Memory at a0000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   Memory at 90000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   I/O ports at 5000 [size=64]

   Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

   Capabilities: [40] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

   Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [ac] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] #1b

   Capabilities: [200] Address Translation Service (ATS)

   Capabilities: [300] #13

   Kernel driver in use: i915

00:14.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:9d2f] (rev 21) (prog-if 30 [XHCI])

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device [17aa:3808]

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 125

   Memory at a1200000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/8 Maskable- 64bit+

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:14.2 Signal processing controller [1180]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:9d31] (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device [17aa:3808]

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 255

   Memory at a122a000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

00:16.0 Communication controller [0780]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:9d3a] (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device [17aa:3808]

   Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 255

   Memory at a122b000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

00:17.0 SATA controller [0106]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:9d03] (rev 21) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device [17aa:3808]

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 123

   Memory at a1228000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

   Memory at a122e000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   I/O ports at 5080 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 5088 [size=4]

   I/O ports at 5060 [size=32]

   Memory at a122c000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [a8] SATA HBA v1.0

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1c.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:9d14] (rev f1) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 120

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00004000-00004fff

   Memory behind bridge: a1100000-a11fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Lenovo Device [17aa:3808]

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [100] #00

   Capabilities: [140] Access Control Services

   Capabilities: [220] #19

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.5 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:9d15] (rev f1) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 121

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00003fff

   Memory behind bridge: a1000000-a10fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Lenovo Device [17aa:3808]

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [100] #00

   Capabilities: [140] Access Control Services

   Capabilities: [200] L1 PM Substates

   Capabilities: [220] #19

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:9d48] (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device [17aa:3808]

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:1f.2 Memory controller [0580]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:9d21] (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device [17aa:3808]

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Memory at a1224000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

00:1f.3 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:9d70] (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device [17aa:3808]

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 32, IRQ 126

   Memory at a1220000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Memory at a1210000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1f.4 SMBus [0c05]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:9d23] (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device [17aa:3808]

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 16

   Memory at a122d000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   I/O ports at 5040 [size=32]

01:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller [10ec:8168] (rev 15)

   Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller [10ec:0123]

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 124

   I/O ports at 4000 [size=256]

   Memory at a1104000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Memory at a1100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 01

   Capabilities: [b0] MSI-X: Enable- Count=4 Masked-

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 01-00-00-00-68-4c-e0-00

   Capabilities: [170] Latency Tolerance Reporting

   Capabilities: [178] L1 PM Substates

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8821AE 802.11ac PCIe Wireless Network Adapter [10ec:8821]

   Subsystem: Lenovo RTL8821AE 802.11ac PCIe Wireless Network Adapter [17aa:a814]

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 127

   I/O ports at 3000 [size=256]

   Memory at a1000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 00-e0-4c-ff-fe-87-2b-01

   Capabilities: [150] Latency Tolerance Reporting

   Capabilities: [158] L1 PM Substates

   Kernel driver in use: rtl8821ae

   Kernel modules: rtl8821ae
```

So I'm using rtl8821ae. Which is the same than in Fedora.

Thanks

----------

## khayyam

erus ... please post the output of the following (you may need to emerge net-wireless/iw if not already installed):

```
# iw reg get

# modinfo rtl8821ae
```

Note that if you're in the US then (as per CFR 15.205) "channels 12 and 13 are not normally used in order to avoid any potential interference in the adjacent restricted frequency band, 2,483.5–2,500 MHz, which is subject to strict emission limits set out in 47 CFR15.205" (wikipedia), and in Canada only 12 channels are available for use, with only 11 at full power.

You say above that regdomain is set to 'world' (00) how are you doing this, or is that simply what dmesg/crda shows when the module is loaded?

best ... khay

----------

## erus

```
# iw reg get

country 00: DFS-UNSET

   (2402 - 2472 @ 40), (N/A, 20), (N/A)

   (2457 - 2482 @ 20), (N/A, 20), (N/A), PASSIVE-SCAN

   (2474 - 2494 @ 20), (N/A, 20), (N/A), NO-OFDM, PASSIVE-SCAN

   (5170 - 5250 @ 80), (N/A, 20), (N/A), PASSIVE-SCAN

   (5250 - 5330 @ 80), (N/A, 20), (0 ms), DFS, PASSIVE-SCAN

   (5490 - 5730 @ 160), (N/A, 20), (0 ms), DFS, PASSIVE-SCAN

   (5735 - 5835 @ 80), (N/A, 20), (N/A), PASSIVE-SCAN

   (57240 - 63720 @ 2160), (N/A, 0), (N/A)
```

```
# modinfo rtl8821ae

filename:       /lib/modules/4.1.15-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtlwifi/rtl8821ae/rtl8821ae.ko

firmware:       rtlwifi/rtl8821aefw.bin

description:    Realtek 8821ae 802.11ac PCI wireless

license:        GPL

author:         Realtek WlanFAE   <wlanfae@realtek.com>

alias:          pci:v000010ECd00008821sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v000010ECd00008812sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

depends:        rtlwifi,rtl_pci,btcoexist

intree:         Y

vermagic:       4.1.15-gentoo-r1 SMP mod_unload 

parm:           swenc:Set to 1 for software crypto (default 0)

 (bool)

parm:           ips:Set to 0 to not use link power save (default 1)

 (bool)

parm:           swlps:Set to 1 to use SW control power save (default 0)

 (bool)

parm:           fwlps:Set to 1 to use FW control power save (default 1)

 (bool)

parm:           msi:Set to 1 to use MSI interrupts mode (default 1)

 (bool)

parm:           debug:Set debug level (0-5) (default 0) (int)

parm:           disable_watchdog:Set to 1 to disable the watchdog (default 0)

 (bool)

parm:           int_clear:Set to 1 to disable interrupt clear before set (default 0)

 (bool)
```

I tried set it to different regions but nothing worked so far.

----------

## khayyam

 *erus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # iw reg get
> 
> ...

 

erus ... '2.472' is channel 13. Please try the following:

```
ctrl_interface=DIR=/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

update_config=1

network={

   ssid="your_SSID"

   scan_freq=2472

   psk="your_psk"
```

```
wpa_supplicant_wlp2s0="-Dnl80211 -dd -f /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log"
```

... and then pastebin 'wpa_supplicant.log'

best ... khay

----------

## erus

Here is the result (it seems that my driver is wext)

https://bpaste.net/show/51bd44ac3d15

Here is two dmesg for driver and interface :

```
# dmesg | grep wlp2s0

[    4.698692] rtl8821ae 0000:02:00.0 wlp2s0: renamed from wlan0

[   41.650180] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp2s0: link is not ready

[  181.959583] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp2s0: link is not ready

[  235.847380] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp2s0: link is not ready

[  237.724594] wlp2s0: authenticate with ec:9b:f3:86:1a:fc

[  237.724908] wlp2s0: send auth to ec:9b:f3:86:1a:fc (try 1/3)

[  237.726978] wlp2s0: authenticated

[  237.728106] wlp2s0: associate with ec:9b:f3:86:1a:fc (try 1/3)

[  237.735190] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from ec:9b:f3:86:1a:fc (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[  237.738197] wlp2s0: associated

[  237.738205] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp2s0: link becomes ready
```

```
# dmesg | grep rtl8821ae

[    4.589001] rtl8821ae:_rtl8821ae_get_chnl_group(): 5G, Channel 163 in Group not found

[    4.589004] rtl8821ae:_rtl8821ae_get_chnl_group(): 5G, Channel 163 in Group not found

[    4.589666] rtl8821ae: Using firmware rtlwifi/rtl8821aefw.bin

[    4.589669] rtl8821ae: Using firmware rtlwifi/rtl8821aefw_wowlan.bin

[    4.698692] rtl8821ae 0000:02:00.0 wlp2s0: renamed from wlan0

[   41.547143] rtl8821ae:rtl8821ae_download_fw():<0-0> Firmware is not ready to run!

[   44.158013] rtl8821ae:rtl8821ae_download_fw():<0-0> Firmware is not ready to run!

[   50.930725] rtl8821ae:rtl8821ae_download_fw():<0-0> Firmware is not ready to run!

[   57.705102] rtl8821ae:rtl8821ae_download_fw():<0-0> Firmware is not ready to run!

[   64.476041] rtl8821ae:rtl8821ae_download_fw():<0-0> Firmware is not ready to run!

[   71.249599] rtl8821ae:rtl8821ae_download_fw():<0-0> Firmware is not ready to run!

[   78.024351] rtl8821ae:rtl8821ae_download_fw():<0-0> Firmware is not ready to run!

[   84.796097] rtl8821ae:rtl8821ae_download_fw():<0-0> Firmware is not ready to run!

[   91.569851] rtl8821ae:rtl8821ae_download_fw():<0-0> Firmware is not ready to run!

[   98.345469] rtl8821ae:rtl8821ae_download_fw():<0-0> Firmware is not ready to run!

[  105.117326] rtl8821ae:rtl8821ae_download_fw():<0-0> Firmware is not ready to run!

[  111.891015] rtl8821ae:rtl8821ae_download_fw():<0-0> Firmware is not ready to run!

[  118.666706] rtl8821ae:rtl8821ae_download_fw():<0-0> Firmware is not ready to run!

[  125.439427] rtl8821ae:rtl8821ae_download_fw():<0-0> Firmware is not ready to run!

[  132.213165] rtl8821ae:rtl8821ae_download_fw():<0-0> Firmware is not ready to run!

[  138.988744] rtl8821ae:rtl8821ae_download_fw():<0-0> Firmware is not ready to run!

[  145.761548] rtl8821ae:rtl8821ae_download_fw():<0-0> Firmware is not ready to run!

[  152.536256] rtl8821ae:rtl8821ae_download_fw():<0-0> Firmware is not ready to run!

[  159.307116] rtl8821ae:rtl8821ae_download_fw():<0-0> Firmware is not ready to run!

[  166.079681] rtl8821ae:rtl8821ae_download_fw():<0-0> Firmware is not ready to run!

[  172.854436] rtl8821ae:rtl8821ae_download_fw():<0-0> Firmware is not ready to run!

[  177.476065] rtl8821ae:rtl8821ae_download_fw():<0-0> Firmware is not ready to run!

[  181.856557] rtl8821ae:rtl8821ae_download_fw():<0-0> Firmware is not ready to run!

[  190.670049] rtl8821ae:rtl8821ae_download_fw():<0-0> Firmware is not ready to run!

[  235.744379] rtl8821ae:rtl8821ae_download_fw():<0-0> Firmware is not ready to run!

[  235.978215] rtl8821ae:rtl8821ae_download_fw():<0-0> Firmware is not ready to run!

```

Hope this helps.

Thanks.

----------

## khayyam

 *erus wrote:*   

> Here is the result (it seems that my driver is wext)

 

erus ... no, you've mispelled the driver name, it's 'nl80211' (a lower case "L") not "n1" (the numeral "1"). Also, I notice in the above I didn't close the 'network' block (with "}") ... please correct these and try again.

 *erus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # dmesg | grep rtl8821ae
> 
> ...

 

No idea what this error might mean but I would search for the cause of this first.

best ... khay

----------

## erus

Here is my wpa_supplicant log 

https://bpaste.net/show/9b9ddc4f6727

I did find something for the firmware issue :

https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new/issues/56

```
# iw phy | grep disabled

         * 2467 MHz [12] (disabled)

         * 2472 MHz [13] (disabled)

         * 2484 MHz [14] (disabled)

         * 5500 MHz [100] (disabled)

         * 5520 MHz [104] (disabled)

         * 5540 MHz [108] (disabled)

         * 5560 MHz [112] (disabled)

         * 5580 MHz [116] (disabled)

         * 5600 MHz [120] (disabled)

         * 5620 MHz [124] (disabled)

         * 5640 MHz [128] (disabled)

         * 5660 MHz [132] (disabled)

         * 5680 MHz [136] (disabled)

         * 5700 MHz [140] (disabled)

```

They say that I can use kernel 3.16, but someone else says that there is a patch. I didn't find it and it is above my knowledge so I could use some help here.

Here the topic, the last post talks about a patch https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new/issues/89 . 

I'll keep looking.

Thank you.

----------

## khayyam

 *erus wrote:*   

> Here is my wpa_supplicant log https://bpaste.net/show/9b9ddc4f6727

 

erus ... and the scan fails on 2472MHz ...

```
nl80211: Scan frequency 2472 MHz

nl80211: Scan trigger failed: ret=-22 (Invalid argument)
```

BTW, please remove the wpa_supplicant.log between attempts, otherwise I'm forced to search for the relevant section, I almost thought the above typo hadn't been corrected. 

 *erus wrote:*   

> I did find something for the firmware issue: https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new/issues/56

 

That issue is with 5GHz channels, 2472MHz shows as being enabled in all the provided output. However, it might be an idea to build rtlwifi_new, 'git pull' the tree, build rtl8812ae, replace the firmware, and replace the module in /lib/modules/$(uname -a) ... then unload and reload the module.

best ... khay

----------

## erus

Sorry for the late reply and the wpa log, I have been looking for a way to do what you asked :

 *Quote:*   

>  build rtlwifi_new, 'git pull' the tree, build rtl8812ae, replace the firmware, and replace the module in /lib/modules/$(uname -a) ... then unload and reload the module

 

Unfortunately, I haven't been able to find how to do it. Could you give me a link to a tutorial or something to explain to me how to do that.

Especially the build, 'git pull' ...

Thanks a lot.

----------

